# North of Boston, Melrose, Malden, Saugus - Plows/Backhoe/Skidsteer



## Meatplow (Oct 2, 2009)

Established company is seeking plow drivers and equipment operators with good attitudes for snow events for our Commercial, Municipal, and Private Residential accounts. Based out of Melrose and working in Malden and Saugus, we need truck drivers (F-550 and smaller vehicles), backhoe operators (Case 580e), and Skidsteer/bobcat operators (mustang 2044). Competitive pay, and increases dependent on experience and certifications/licenses. Potential opportunity to work throughout the non-snow seasons as well if you have digging and earthmoving experience.

Thanks,
Jonathan
781.484.8311
[email protected]


----------



## NSM (Feb 8, 2013)

Jonathon, Whats your pay rate for a driver in a F550?


----------

